# Video: Christians cannot sin...



## rpavich (Jul 22, 2009)

You may have never heard of this guy but he's loosely affiliated with a group who say that they don't sin...

His name is Michael Markley aka "Open Air Preacher"

prepare to barf

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6apSDXaD44]YouTube - openairpreacher , Born Again Christians Cannot Sin[/ame]

When you're done with that video...take a look at this one.

It's a splice of the previous video in which OAP says "Christians don't sin" and then is caught on another vid admitting that he's sinned....

This guy is severely deceived.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkHuHwQzYhs]YouTube - Openairpreacher Sounds Very Confused![/ame]


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jul 22, 2009)

If Christians cannot sin, I find it strange that the prayer the Lord specifically taught to his disciples would include a daily petition for the forgiveness of our trespasses.

May the Lord give light to this man.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 22, 2009)

I would be interested in hearing what else he has to say after "I have sinned since being saved" because there is no context to it whatsoever. How different can that make his message? Well, about as much of a difference as him taking verses in 1 John out of context. 

If he _really_ believes that a true Christian cannot sin, I can't imagine the agony he goes through to maintain or substantiate his claim to salvation. I am once for all saved by the merit of Christ and not of myself. I sin every day and thus fail the Lord's test of perfect righteousness. I can't imagine what horrific insecurity of heart I would experience if I believed that sinlessness substantiated salvation.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 22, 2009)

Don't such views usually boil down to a very low view of the nature and extent of sin? Namely, that sin consists of some short list of do's and don'ts?

A good antidote would be found in reading Jeremiah Burroughs work, _The Evil of Evils_, or some similar work by another Puritan.


----------



## Quickened (Jul 22, 2009)

1 John 1:8?


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 22, 2009)

In the first video he said you don't need a man to guide you. I will apply that to his video.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 22, 2009)

Did the guy record this at a freeway rest stop?

"Wife: I'm going to the bathroom."
"Husband: I'm going to record a Youtube video about how we can't sin. Oh, by the way honey, don't backslide while you're gone and don't forget to wa*r*sh your hands."


----------



## Caroline (Jul 22, 2009)

For some reason, I can't view the videos, but I've run into these nuts before (people who believe they don't sin, I mean).

They were reeeeeeally clever about justifying everything they did and explaining why it wasn't a 'sin', per se ...

Wasn't there a group called the Libertines back in Calvin's day that taught that Christians could do anything they wanted because they were incapable of sinning? I read that book recently ... Calvin's treatise against the Libertines. He was REALLY mad at them. He referred to their leader as 'that swine Quintin'.


----------



## Sven (Jul 22, 2009)

What made me sit up and take this man seriously was the fact that he's recording himself at a campground beside his RV.


----------



## rpavich (Jul 23, 2009)

Before he deleted it, this was the conversation we had at his channel:

*Me:*

I’m confused.
I see all the admonishments you posted that say Christians don’t sin but on another video I saw you saying that you sinned.

Are you saying that you’re not a Christian??

This is very confusing…Can Christians sin or not?

———————————————————————–

*OpenAirPreacher:*

this is about and and is also true with every Christian
1; I was converted to Christ,,, I asked Jesus to save me.,.and was saved
2; I didnt know much about the bible or Christianity I was new
3; I was tempted and fell into sin and struggled with sinning!
4; I started growing in faith and being sanctified
5; I started overcoming sin and walking Holy
6; started witnessing to others
7; became a overcomer ,forsaken sinning and remained walking Holy , born Again

you can TOO… start fighting the good fight of faith!

—————————————————————————-

*Me:*

So the Christian CAN sin?

You repeatedly said on your video that a Christian doesn’t sin.

So were you a Christian when you sinned?

This isn’t any less confusing yet…

—————————————————————————–

This another example of what he spews:

Christian means Christlike,,, people who are Born of God are representing the Image of God and must be holy…
Christians who are sinning are in rebellion to God and must stop 1 Corth 15;34… 1 JN 2;1… both scripture tells Christians to stop sinning
just like I do… I cannot be Born again and keep sinning,, so I repented,, its possible for me to sin…but better ,, possible for me to not sin.
so I cannot sin and be Christlike..born again do not commit sin.
we all must stop sinning and walk Holy… the anti-Christ says this is immpossible that christians sin daily and never can stop.


----------

